# How should I cut this log up



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 26, 2017)

Power company came through putting new lines in and cut down this walnut on my neighbors property last week. Taking it to have it cut up on Monday but not sure what to do. 20" diameter at the base, 16' long, planned on cutting in half to haul. Thought about cutting 9/4 slabs out of the bottom straight log, then cutting the top part into thick slabs to be cut up in bowl blanks. Sap wood is rather thick which will kind of suck for the regular slabs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 26, 2017)

cmonnnnn someone has to have an opinion.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2017)

Very carefully


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2017)

The first thing I see is at the top where you have several options using the crotches for bowl blanks. I would consider cutting blanks at each point where there is a crotch or protrusion. The rest seems pretty straight and there is a lot that can be done with it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2017)

makin the kid do all The work- shame on you!! personally I would use a saw. a mall and wedges would be way too much work. 
seriously I think you are right on bottom part. top could go for bowl blanks or slabs. Bowls look nice with all that sap and dark contrast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2017)

@gvwp


----------



## gvwp (Oct 27, 2017)

The log is sappy but sappy Walnut logs make nice bowl and turning blanks. Just watch the center pith in Walnut. Try to keep your blanks free of the center pith. Should make a good amount of material.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 27, 2017)

If i could sell bowls easily I'd make the whole thing bowl blanks because I love to turn, people just don't like spending money on bowls around here. Figured the bottom part is nice and straight but there's so much sap, putting them together to make a table top let's say, all that sap prob wouldn't be very good looking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2017)

sometimes!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 27, 2017)

I'd be tickle pink if the wood came out looking like that haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 27, 2017)

@Mike1950 you are the box master

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2017)

A black walnut with sapwood kitchen table top I did.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

